# [HARDWARE] Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5720

## koyo

Un saludo a todos.

En mi sistema cuento con una tarjeta Quadport Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5720, la cual esta presentando problemas para conectarse a la red local y el syslog esta registrando el siguiente mensaje:

```
Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0: Host status block [00000005:00000003:(0000:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0: NAPI info [00000003:00000003:(0001:0000:01ff):0000:(011b:0000:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 1: Host status block [00000001:0000001f:(0000:0000:0000):(001e:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 1: NAPI info [00000019:00000019:(0000:0000:01ff):0018:(0018:0018:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 2: Host status block [00000001:00000006:(0005:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 2: NAPI info [00000006:00000006:(0000:0000:01ff):0005:(0005:0005:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 3: Host status block [00000001:00000025:(0000:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 3: NAPI info [0000001d:0000001d:(0000:0000:01ff):001c:(001c:001c:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 4: Host status block [00000001:0000001d:(0000:0000:001c):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 4: NAPI info [0000001b:0000001b:(0000:0000:01ff):001a:(001a:001a:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:06:48 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Link is down

Sep 17 10:06:52 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

Sep 17 10:06:52 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

Sep 17 10:06:52 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: EEE is disabled

Sep 17 10:07:02 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: transmit timed out, resetting

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00001c00: 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002000: 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002010: 0x00000181, 0x00000001, 0x00780003, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002100: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002110: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002120: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002130: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002140: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002150: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002160: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002170: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002180: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002190: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021a0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021b0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021c0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021d0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021e0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000021f0: 0x000e4924, 0x000e4924, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002200: 0x00000098, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002250: 0x00000024, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002400: 0x00010012, 0x00000000, 0x00206001, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002410: 0x0000000f, 0x00005d00, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002440: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00044400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002450: 0x00000008, 0x1d080000, 0x08001800, 0x00040000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002470: 0x00000000, 0x00000070, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002500: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00044800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002510: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00040400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002520: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00044c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002530: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00040800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002540: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00045000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002550: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00040c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002560: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00045400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002570: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00041000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002580: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00045800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002590: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00041400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025a0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00045c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025b0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00041800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00046000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025d0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00041c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025e0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00046400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000025f0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00042000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002600: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00046800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002610: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00042400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002620: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00046c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002630: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00042800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002640: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00047000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002650: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00042c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002660: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00047400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002670: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00043000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002680: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00047800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002690: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00043400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026a0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00047c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026b0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00043800

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00048000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026d0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00043c00

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026e0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00048400

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000026f0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00044000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002800: 0x00000006, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002c00: 0x00000006, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x000000f1

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002c10: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000019, 0x0000000c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002c20: 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00002d00: 0x00000080, 0x00000040, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003000: 0x00000006, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x000000f1

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003400: 0x00000004, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003600: 0x00004600, 0x00170000, 0x00110000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003610: 0x00170000, 0x00000000, 0x00130000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003620: 0x00110011, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00032080

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003630: 0x00800000, 0x87748774, 0x02c01000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003640: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000020, 0x00000019

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003650: 0x00000171, 0x000f03ff, 0x05720000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003660: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x02000000, 0x00000202

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003670: 0x00000000, 0xfeffbff7, 0x00000000, 0x00000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003680: 0x30018010, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000036a0: 0x000001a0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000036b0: 0x0010034c, 0x07ff07ff, 0x07ff07ff, 0x01000004

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000036c0: 0xffffffff, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0000d673

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000036d0: 0x0000019d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0000486e

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000036f0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00011001

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003800: 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x0000000e, 0x0516028b

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003810: 0x0000018f, 0x000000f3, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c00: 0x00000306, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000048

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c10: 0x00000000, 0x00000035, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c20: 0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c30: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000008, 0x1a3e6000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c40: 0x00000000, 0x00000b00, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c50: 0x00000000, 0x00000071, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003c80: 0x00000025, 0x00000004, 0x00000023, 0x00000025

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003cd0: 0x00000000, 0x0000000f, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003d00: 0x00000008, 0x1ac0c000, 0x00000008, 0x1a95c000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003d10: 0x00000008, 0x1b6d2000, 0x00000008, 0x1ab7b000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003d80: 0x00000014, 0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003d90: 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0x00000014, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003da0: 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003db0: 0x00000014, 0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003dc0: 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0x00000014, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003dd0: 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00003fc0: 0x00000078, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004000: 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x001fec25, 0x001dc9df

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004010: 0x00000000, 0x00328012, 0x00000420, 0x0085c442

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004020: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000010, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004030: 0x00000010, 0x00000050, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004040: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x01080020, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004050: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00326010, 0x00000002

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004060: 0x00400000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004400: 0x00000016, 0x00000000, 0x00010000, 0x0000a000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004410: 0x00000000, 0x0000002a, 0x000000a0, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004420: 0x0000003d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004440: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000001

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004450: 0x0002033f, 0x0129012a, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004800: 0x380303fe, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000100

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004810: 0x00000000, 0x00000004, 0x00009c80, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004820: 0xffe50000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004840: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00f82600, 0x0070dd5f

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004850: 0xfab73fbb, 0x0ef65fc1, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004860: 0x00000000, 0x11ed09b8, 0x00100800, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004870: 0x05ea0000, 0x003e1820, 0x003e1820, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004900: 0x28190404, 0x00305407, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004910: 0x000f001c, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a00: 0x180303fe, 0x00200000, 0x00200020, 0x00720000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a10: 0x1d081dc0, 0x008c5914, 0x00200011, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a20: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0xf02c0000, 0x1d081e20

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a30: 0x00000000, 0x000001c6, 0x000001c6, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a40: 0x1d081da0, 0x1d081dc0, 0x1d081d60, 0x1d081d80

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a50: 0x00200020, 0x00200020, 0x00200020, 0x00200020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004a70: 0x28190404, 0x00305407, 0x000f001c, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b00: 0x180303fe, 0x01700003, 0x30000000, 0x9fa80160

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b10: 0x00000000, 0x00000003, 0x0170dc84, 0x00005c09

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b20: 0x00000000, 0x02000000, 0x00000000, 0x00700000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b30: 0x00000000, 0x00a80000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b50: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x88000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b60: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x88000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b70: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x88000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b80: 0x00000000, 0x11ed09b8, 0x00100800, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004b90: 0x05ea0000, 0x28190404, 0x00305407, 0x000f001c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004ba0: 0x110e1000, 0x00000000, 0x11ed09b8, 0x000f001c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004bc0: 0x1af55002, 0xc9f6a8cf, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004bd0: 0x1ad2f402, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004be0: 0x9fa80170, 0x00000000, 0x00000170, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004bf0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x88000000, 0x00003111

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c00: 0x200003fe, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c10: 0x0000002a, 0x00000000, 0x00000006, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c20: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000006

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c30: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00108000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c40: 0x00000020, 0x00000000, 0x001d0020, 0x00040020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c50: 0x22003024, 0x00024024, 0x25023004, 0x63710303

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00004c60: 0x00000020, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005000: 0x00009800, 0x80000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005010: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x080017dc

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005020: 0xafa40014, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005030: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005040: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08000088, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005080: 0x00009800, 0x80000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005090: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08002c84

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000050a0: 0x30420001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000050b0: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000050c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001fbc, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005100: 0x00009800, 0x80004000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005110: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001f2c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005120: 0x2404000f, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005130: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005140: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001952, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005180: 0x00009800, 0x80004000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005190: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x080017dc

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000051a0: 0xafa40014, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000051b0: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000051c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08000088, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005200: 0x06000000, 0x00000000, 0xc0000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005210: 0x00000000, 0x0044604b, 0x06000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005220: 0xc0000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0044604b

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005230: 0x06000000, 0x00000000, 0xc0000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005240: 0x00000000, 0x0044604b, 0x06000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005250: 0xc0000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0044604b

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005260: 0x06000000, 0x00000000, 0xc0000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005270: 0x00000000, 0x0044604b, 0x06000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005280: 0x00009800, 0x80004000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005290: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001f2c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000052a0: 0x30630001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000052b0: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000052c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0800277c, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005300: 0x00009800, 0x80000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005310: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001f60

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005320: 0xafa40000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005330: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005340: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08000088, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005380: 0x00009800, 0x80004000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005390: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08001888

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000053a0: 0x30422000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x40000020

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000053b0: 0x00000000, 0x0000001d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000053c0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x08000088, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005800: 0x03000000, 0x03000000, 0x26000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005810: 0x05000000, 0x00000000, 0x24000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005820: 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005860: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000138, 0x00000138

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005880: 0x00000025, 0x00000025, 0x00000004, 0x00000004

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005890: 0x00000023, 0x00000023, 0x00000024, 0x00000024

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005900: 0x00000001, 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005980: 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00005a00: 0x000f601f, 0x00000000, 0x00010000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006000: 0x00010082, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006400: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00010891, 0xc0000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006410: 0x0a000064, 0x0a000064, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006420: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x818c0000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006430: 0x78000000, 0x14e4165f, 0x1f5b1028, 0x00020000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006440: 0x0000304f, 0x000002e4, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000064c0: 0x00000010, 0x00000004, 0x00001004, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000064d0: 0x00000000, 0x10008d81, 0x00000000, 0x00315e22

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000064e0: 0x00000031, 0x0000001f, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000064f0: 0x00000002, 0x00000031, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006500: 0x01e10003, 0x1c1dacdf, 0x000090b1, 0x00000003

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006510: 0x0007811b, 0x00058116, 0x00046113, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006530: 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006550: 0x00000001, 0x02800000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000065f0: 0x00000000, 0x00000109, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006800: 0x14130034, 0x20099082, 0x01029208, 0x00d50b4a

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006810: 0x01020000, 0xffffffff, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006830: 0xffffffff, 0xffffffff, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006840: 0x00000000, 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006890: 0x00000000, 0x88003800, 0x00000000, 0x04102040

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000068a0: 0x00000020, 0x00000001, 0x03ff03ff, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000068b0: 0xe0011514, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000068e0: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00050488

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x000068f0: 0x00ff000e, 0x00ff0000, 0x00000000, 0x04444444

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00006920: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000001, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00007000: 0x08000188, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0000022c

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00007010: 0x1f5b1f5b, 0x01c08073, 0x00d70081, 0x03008200

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00007020: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000406, 0x10004000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0x00007030: 0x000e0000, 0x00000230, 0x00170030, 0x00000000

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0: Host status block [00000005:00000003:(0000:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 0: NAPI info [00000003:00000003:(0001:0000:01ff):0000:(0138:0000:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 1: Host status block [00000001:00000028:(0000:0000:0000):(0027:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 1: NAPI info [00000026:00000026:(0000:0000:01ff):0025:(0025:0025:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 2: Host status block [00000001:00000005:(0004:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 2: NAPI info [00000005:00000005:(0000:0000:01ff):0004:(0004:0004:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 3: Host status block [00000001:00000028:(0000:0000:0000):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 3: NAPI info [00000024:00000024:(0000:0000:01ff):0023:(0023:0023:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 4: Host status block [00000001:00000029:(0000:0000:0028):(0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 4: NAPI info [00000025:00000025:(0000:0000:01ff):0024:(0024:0024:0000:0000)]

Sep 17 10:07:03 Tethyx kernel: tg3 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Link is down
```

Originalmente estaba trabajando con la version 3.7.9 de Gentoo-Sources, los modulos tg3 y Broadcom estaban integrados al kernel. Efectué una actualización del kernel a la version 3.10.7 y compile como modulo el tg3. No obstante sigue apareciendo el mismo problema.

Es posible que tenga un error de configuración en algún elemento del sistema. Les pido or favor me den una mano para solucionar este problema o tratar de identificar si existe un fallo en mi dispositivo de red.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## opotonil

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que instales "linux-firmware", si no lo tienes instalado ya, por si necesitara el firmware que parece incluir para "tg3":

```

cat /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130421 | grep -i tg3

#tigon/tg3.bin

#tigon/tg357766.bin

#tigon/tg3_tso.bin

#tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

```

Salu2.

----------

